# 240tt



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

i am thinking about getting a 240sx from 95-98 but i dont like the motor at all. its just too weak for me. I know that an option is an sr20det but i dont want that either. i found a jdm vg30dett with 340 hp stock for a great price and i want to know if it will fit in the 240 chassis. the engine comes with everything i need. motor tranny ecu all the goodies any help would be appreciated


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

it will fit, but will require a LOT of custom work (the 240sx engine bay is huge). the Sr is a cheaper route unless you are getting the 300zx motor for free.


----------



## aznSILVIA06 (Jan 9, 2004)

yea....I would highly recommend the SR20 route...unless you have loads of cash to dish out....plus the VG30 takes up A LOT of space....if you look at 300ZX there is barely enough room to work around the motor....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

aznSILVIA06 said:


> yea....I would highly recommend the SR20 route...unless you have loads of cash to dish out....plus the VG30 takes up A LOT of space....if you look at 300ZX there is barely enough room to work around the motor....


thats true.......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

aznSILVIA06 said:


> yea....I would highly recommend the SR20 route...unless you have loads of cash to dish out....plus the VG30 takes up A LOT of space....if you look at 300ZX there is barely enough room to work around the motor....


way to go fuktard.. revive a 2 year old thread..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL i didnt even look at the date! but i was second post dont matter


----------



## aznSILVIA06 (Jan 9, 2004)

why do people have to be fgts.... --"


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

shut up, thats why


----------

